# Gave back our DIK week



## senorak (Sep 19, 2011)

Jjust got the paperwork back from DIKHOLOLO that our share has been transferred back to the resort.  We decided to go this route, as it didn't cost us anything, and was much easier than dealing with reselling the week.  Since we only paid a minimal amount for the week, and received some great trades in the past, we feel we got our monies worth out of it.  It just got to be a hassle with the maintenance fees, plus we are at the point where we wanted to "downsize" our TS portfolio.  With our Cape Cod TS closing last year, and now the DIK week being given back to the resort, we are down to 3 timeshares.  

Deb


----------



## Dori (Sep 19, 2011)

Deb, I'm interested in hearing what happened when your Cape Cod resort closed. Our resort, Harbour Inn (in Ontario) is going to be offered for sale in the next several months. Did you receive any reimbursement for your week?

Dori


----------



## senorak (Sep 20, 2011)

dori--We had the option of paying "closing costs", (basically around the MF of $400)....which would cover fees involved with the closing/sale of resort.  If we chose this option, (which we did), we would essentially end our affiliation w/ the resort.  IF any monies were left over once the resort was sold and bills were paid, then owners who chose this option MIGHT receive some reimbursement.  Of course, over a year later, we have received nothing from the resort, (not that we expected anything).  The second option was the offer to "transfer" to a "sister resort", (no fee, if i remember correctly).  You were not guaranteed the same week, but an equivalent one of size, (we had a 1BR).  Of course, when MF became due for this (new/transferred) resort, then you would pay.  If you chose to keep your week, and transfer to the sister resort, you would not be eligible for any reimbursement from the sale of the  original resort.  (But, as I mentioned, so far, there has been no reimbursement.  I would imagine the resort sold at a loss...and no profit leftover once all bills were paid.)
We had been discussing "downsizing" our TS weeks....so when we received the options, it was an easy decision for us.  

Deb


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Sep 22, 2011)

*Process?*

How'd you give it back?  Did you just not respond or did you contact them?  

I have MFs owed as of next year I in March and have a trade trip already booked for Hawaii in the first week of April via RCI.  I'm assuming that if I don't pay my two weeks worth in March that will have no affect on my RCI trip already paid or in April?


----------



## senorak (Sep 22, 2011)

My MF fees were paid through 2011.  I contacted the resort re:  2012 week/MF, and mentioned that we were considering downsizing and looking to get rid of our SA week.  Asked if it was possible to transfer the week back to the resort.  Resort responded that they don't "buy back" weeks, but it was possible to transfer the week back...and sent a list of paperwork items that needed to be filled out.  Had to send the original paperwork, (deeded week), copy of passport or driver's license, (to show I was indeed the owner), some other forms....and mailed it off to South Africa.  Took about 6 weeks...but recently received a letter that everything went through and we no longer own at DIK.  Did not affect any trade I had w/ my 2011 week....and I hadn't deposited the 2012 week, (since I hadn't paid MF).

Deb


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Sep 23, 2011)

*giving it back*

So you can do all the paperwork, give them your identity (which is always something to be cautious about) and then be done legitimately.

On the other hand, what about just going dark and not responding to them?


----------



## senorak (Sep 23, 2011)

While it is true that one must be careful w/ sending personal info, I had been sending CC info for MF for several years.....and never had a problem.  The person I dealt with at DIK was always reliable and trustworthy.  Hoping I don't run into any problems w/ the "giving back" of the week, but it was a better alternative, (in my opinion), than just 'stopping payment" of MF.  didn't want my credit ruined or have collection agencies coming after me.  The resort had done legitimate business w/ me, and felt it was important to be upfront and fair with them.  We had great trades w/ our DIK week.

Deb


----------



## janej (Oct 19, 2011)

I sold my one bedroom red Dik floating week to www.arrowwoodint.com for 1000 SA Rand.   It took 3 months to complete the paperwork (2 months from they received my paperwork in the mail) and transfer money to my bank account.   They gave me the offer when I first contacted them.   I did not have to pay any fees.   Communication by email was good.   I consider them a valid option if you just want to give back your Dik weeks and not in a great hurry.   I did not pay MF for 2012.  

I paid $1750 for the week in 1998, used it to trade for 13 years, and enjoyed every exchange.


----------

